# Forum affecting my marriage.....



## Robert (Mar 12, 2011)

I think this forum is starting to affect my marriage. 

I'm going to give you all a brief glimpse into my bedroom. 

Last night as we got into bed, my wife (CtTortoiseMom) looked at me and asked, "Do you want to play Truth or Dare?". 

I thought, "Wow, this is going to be a fun night!"

I excitedly chose 'dare'.

She started laughing and said, "I dare you to eat a handful of Mazuri!"


What has happened to my life?


----------



## shellysmom (Mar 12, 2011)

But the real question here is, did you eat it?


----------



## Kristina (Mar 12, 2011)

LMAO!!!

Well, did you???


----------



## Robert (Mar 12, 2011)

Who am I to break the rules of one of the world's oldest games?













A little taste of Spikethebest's finest Mazuri. Tastes like chicken.


----------



## exoticsdr (Mar 12, 2011)

You, my friend, are too funny!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 12, 2011)

Haha yep, affecting our marriage for the better!!! Thanks TFO


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Mar 12, 2011)

That's hilarious! Did you soak it first?


----------



## dmmj (Mar 12, 2011)

My big question would be did you eat it crunchy? or did you soak it?


----------



## Kristina (Mar 12, 2011)

I used to eat Dumor horse cookies... But I can't say I have ever had a hankering for Mazuri...


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 12, 2011)

You guys are killing me here!!!  Soak it first silly!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 12, 2011)

That was great, at least you are both on the same page, lol.


----------



## pdrobber (Mar 12, 2011)

hahahha wowww


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 12, 2011)

CT ..... gotta hand it to ya two! ... that was too darn funny! .. Great tittle thread and yes fun story and pics to match! 
Two thumbs up .. and thanks for the " laughs" 
JD~


----------



## Josh (Mar 12, 2011)

HAHAHAHA! I love it!
I think we need a "Best of Tortoise Forum" list and this should be the first thread on that list!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 12, 2011)

Either that or a disclaimer so we don't get sued.


----------



## Tom (Mar 12, 2011)

Absolutely hilarious. I wish my wife had that sort of sense of humor about TFO...

She's glaring at me right now and muttering about that stupid tortoise chatroom thing...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 12, 2011)

I can't even stand the way Mazuri smells, I could NEVER put it into my mouth! You are one badass!!!


----------



## franeich (Mar 12, 2011)

Did you actually eat it or just put it in your mouth?


----------



## dmmj (Mar 12, 2011)

franeich said:


> Did you actually eat it or just put it in your mouth?


The world may never know.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Mar 12, 2011)

Haha, this reminds me of the time I ate a dog treat biscuit thing.


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 13, 2011)

that's awesome! glad you enjoyed eating my mazuri.


----------



## Jessicap (Mar 13, 2011)

Tom said:


> Absolutely hilarious. I wish my wife had that sort of sense of humor about TFO...
> 
> She's glaring at me right now and muttering about that stupid tortoise chatroom thing...



Now THAT is funny because I usually get the same response from my husband... lol


----------



## Kristina (Mar 13, 2011)

LOL, same here.

When I got my new Blackberry phone, I was like, "Look, I can get TFO on my phone!"

The look I got in response was not one of joy....


----------



## Robert (Mar 13, 2011)

My 11 year old laughs at us. There are times when we are both sitting on the couch "watching TV", yet in reality both of us are face down in iPads on the forum.


----------



## terryo (Mar 13, 2011)

You two are so funny. I don't think anything could ruin your marriage. You are both great people, with (fortunately) the same interests, and with a great sense of humor. What more could anyone ask for. 
When Pio eats mazuri, that night the whole house smells if I don't get there fast enough to clean his viv. Hope that didn't happen to you guys.


----------



## kimby37 (Mar 13, 2011)

Jessicap said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely hilarious. I wish my wife had that sort of sense of humor about TFO...
> ...



I get are you on the forum again? Which one? (because i'm on the Bearded Dragon one too) I think your addicted.(after i say i am on both). LOL. But i'm working on him 
This thread is too funny. I would have backed out of that dare( i would have said i had my fingers crossed)


----------



## zoogrl (Mar 13, 2011)

That's hilarious! Sounds like something that could go on in my house! Props to you for eating some Mazuri, more props to your clever wife for an awesome game of truth or dare! LOL


----------



## dmmj (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a question regarding truth or dare, are the any consequences from not doing the dare or telling the truth?


----------



## Robert (Mar 13, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I have a question regarding truth or dare, are the any consequences from not doing the dare or telling the truth?



No consequences other than a lifetime of shame.....


----------



## Isa (Mar 13, 2011)

LOL you guys are so funny


----------

